# Arado Ar96



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 20, 2015)

Nice shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 20, 2015)

Nice ones. I've seen that sort of spinner(?) on the Fw189. Is there a purpose for the design?

Geo


----------



## Torch (Mar 20, 2015)

I had the same question..


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 21, 2015)

The Spinner called Rippenhaube. On a Hamilton Constantspeed Propeller the energy for the pitch of the blades comes from the engine oilpressure. The ARGUS propellers take the energy for the pitch of the blades from the airstream at the Rippenhaube. It is a mechanical constantspeed propeller

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/archive/index.php?t-12071.html


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 21, 2015)

Thank you.

Geo


----------



## Wurger (Mar 21, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 1, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2015)




----------



## nuuumannn (May 5, 2015)

Good information here on the workings of the Rippenhaube spinner in this thread about the Fw 189.

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/ai...-spinner-question-36427.html?highlight=Fw+189


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 14, 2015)

1.Kü.Fl.Gr.706


----------



## Wurger (Aug 14, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2015)

Jessnitz Jena


----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 15, 2016)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 22, 2016)

Good shot!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 23, 2016)

Nobody spotted the* girl* in Black man clothing??. There are very few pictures of woman in the Luftwaffe working as ground crew....


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 30, 2016)

Cool shot.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 9, 2016)

Good one!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 14, 2016)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 4, 2016)

Shortness of trainer airplanes leeds to drastic measures ...


.


----------



## Gnomey (May 15, 2016)

Good shot!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 16, 2016)

Hungarian airforce


----------



## Wayne Little (May 16, 2016)

nice to see the different markings.


----------



## Wurger (May 16, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 15, 2017)

One of the first of Arado Ar 96 aircraft in Letov factory, Czechoslovakia


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## rochie (Aug 17, 2017)

There is a picture of one of these with a Jg 301 red/yellow tail band, i hope to build a model of one for my Jg 301 collection !


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 17, 2017)

That would be cool Karl. I have a pic of a "captured" one in British markings that I would like to do. Right now the prices for the Special Hobby kit don't seem too bad, just have to check and see if I can find some reviews


----------



## johnbr (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 25, 2019)

WWII US GI Photo - US Captured German Arado Ar 96 Along Forest Road Altenburg | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2019)

Notice the captured North American Foto Luftwaffe: Flugplatz Kamenz. Kamieniec Ząbkowicki. Arado AR96 vorne T-6 htn | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 28, 2019)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Ar 96 B "CD+OM WNr.4565 LKS 3 Oschatz Wappen Sommer 1944 | eBay
Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Ar 96 B "CD+OM WNr.4565 LKS 3 Oschatz Wappen Sommer 1944 | eBay
Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Ar 96 B "CD+OM WNr.4565 LKS 3 Oschatz Wappen Sommer 1944 | eBay
Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Ar 96 B "CD+OM WNr.4565 LKS 3 Oschatz Wappen Sommer 1944 | eBay
2Wk Foto AR 96 Arado 96 Nachtjagd-Flugzeug im Flug mit Kennung 10,Prenzlau | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 6, 2019)

TOP Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug ARADO AR 96 CA 12X18CM KENNUNG !! | eBay
Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug ARADO AR 96 CA 13X8CM JG104 NR 50 ! | eBay
Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug ARADO AR 96 CA 9X6CM JG104 | eBay
Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug ARADO AR 96 CA 13X8CM JG104 NR 70 ! | eBay
Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug ARADO AR 96 CA 9X6CM JG104 | eBay
Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug ARADO AR 94 JG104 CA 6X8CM | eBay
Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug ARADO AR 96 CA 6X6CM | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2019)

Foto: Arado AR 96 B3 Militär-Jagd-Schul-Flugzeug auf Flugplatz Paris im 2.WK | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2019)

Foto: Arado AR 96 B3 Militär-Jagd-Schul-Flugzeug m.Haube offen bei Paris im 2.WK | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 27, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 9, 2020)

Foto, Wk2, Blick auf eine Arado Ar 96 Schulflugzeug, Luftwaffe (N)50009 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 4, 2021)

Originales Propellerblatt der Arado Ar96 , seltenes Flugzeugteil, Luftwaffe | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2022)

wrknr 1002 code 54+~













*WWII photo- US GIs & Captured German BOMBER/ FIGHTER plane (54 -1002)* -2 | eBay
*WWII photo- US GIs & Captured German BOMBER/ FIGHTER plane (54 -1002)* -1 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2022)




----------

